# Sorry Goob



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Turns out the rogue Canines in Diamond Fork weren't wolves. My condolences.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Turns out the rogue Canines in Diamond Fork weren't wolves. My condolences.


Shhh.

Never let the truth stand in the way of a good story.
_Bill O'Reilly_


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Have you confirmed this with goofy? It's not true unless he says it's so. I won't believe it from any other source.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wait a minute, this should be in Other Animals where only few will see it.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Wolves are large enough to be considered _big_ game.

Wait a sec, they weren't wolves. You win, move it to other animals.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Wolves are large enough to be considered _big_ game.
> 
> Wait a sec, they weren't wolves. You win, move it to other animals.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Turns out the rogue Canines in Diamond Fork weren't wolves. My condolences.


I just tried to find some info on what was found and couldn't. Where did you see this?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Link???


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Tree must be an insider. :roll:


----------



## Longfeather (Nov 27, 2007)

Share the info Tree..

There are still aleast two more running around up there. At least there was in mid-December. If you have info that gives us shoot on site wiggle room share it!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

USFWS sent an email out.



> Neither canine carcass collected came back as wolf&#8230;&#8230;.Mitochondrial DNA showed one as Coyote and the other as a Dog.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Utah has no wolves. Yeah, thats the ticket.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The Utah DWR is loving this :!: 

Let some other 'group' make it look OK to finish these dogs off


----------

